# Changing Glow plugs V8 engine



## largeinit (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi.
I have a georgieboy custom with a 6500cc V8 Turbo diesel engine and want to change the glow plugs. I have the manuals but to be honest the page with glow plugs on is blank and the only other reference is not much use.I have had a look and cannot seem to locate them let alone change them.
Does anyone know how easy it is to change them and if so what do I have to remove/do to complete the job. I have changed them before in other vehicles and they were easy to see and do.

Any help would be gratefully received.

Thanks in anticipation.
Phlip


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

are you actually sure its got any, could it be direct injection?


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Even if it is a DI theres usually glow plugs.

What engine is it, should be able to find some reference pictures by searching for the make and model...


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Hi Sideways,

You're thinking of the old Di Trannies with no glow plugs in the head! Your old Merc banger's a di and its got them.

Could the V8 yank have them in the Plenum chamber(s) I wonder? Would be unusual for there to be non anywhere.

Roll on the 27th mate!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

If it's the Chevy V8 they are above the exhaust manifold on both sides, on a Trek I had you could access them above / behind the front wheels

Loddy


----------

